# Βιβλία με έκπτωση 70% (ή και δωρεάν) αυτή την Πέμπτη



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2009)

http://www.athina984.gr/node/45976
http://www.elculture.gr/story.aspx?s_id=3352

Το Μουσείο Κυκλαδικής Τέχνης, στο πλαίσιο της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας του Βιβλίου και των Συγγραφικών Δικαιωμάτων, πραγματοποιεί bazaar βιβλίων σε επιλεγμένους τίτλους των εκδόσεών του. Κατάλογοι παλαιότερων εκθέσεων – αρχαιολογικών ή εικαστικών, επιστημονικές εκδόσεις και κατάλογοι των μονίμων συλλογών θα διατίθενται την Πέμπτη 23 Απριλίου, από τις 10 το πρωί έως τις 8 το βράδυ, με έκπτωση 70%. *Ειδικά για τους φοιτητές, τους εκπαιδευτικούς και τους αρχαιολόγους η διάθεση θα είναι δωρεάν με την επίδειξη ταυτότητας*.​ 
Η UNESCO επέλεξε την 23η Απριλίου ως Παγκόσμια Ημέρα του Βιβλίου και των Συγγραφικών Δικαιωμάτων, μια συμβολική ημερομηνία για την παγκόσμια λογοτεχνία. Σημαντικοί συγγραφείς γεννήθηκαν και πέθαναν, την 23η Απριλίου όπως οι: William Shakespeare, Cervantes, Inca Garcilaso de la Vega κ.ά. Πηγή έμπνευσης για τη γιορτή, αποτέλεσε ένα έθιμο στην Καταλονία, κατά το οποίο την ημέρα του Αγίου Γεωργίου (23 Απριλίου), ένα τριαντάφυλλο δίνεται για κάθε βιβλίο που πωλείται.​ 
Μουσείο Κυκλαδικής Τέχνης: Νεοφύτου Δούκα 4 και Βασ Σοφίας και Ηροδότου 1, τηλ. 210 7228321-3
Ωράριο λειτουργίας: 10.00-20.00​


----------

